# Good online



## RyanPeter (Nov 4, 2010)

What's a good place to go that has a big selection and good prices? I have an old Cannondale I'm trying to revive so I need to find stuff like stem adapters and all that.

I'm not too impressed with the selection at realcyclist.com

Thanks
__________________
"Man can endure any what so long as he has a why . . ." 
Victor Frankl

Whatever hits the fan will not be distributed evenly.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2010)

Pricepoint and Jenson are two that I've used.

BTW - Welcome to the forums!


----------



## marcski (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/TopCategories_10052_10551_-1

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/TopCategories_10053_10052_-1


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 4, 2010)

Got most of my parts for the hardtail I built up over the summer at these two places

http://www.universalcycles.com/ Usually can find coupon codes for them

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ 
They are in the UK, prices are usually real competitive and ship quick(got my stuff 4 days after placing order)


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 4, 2010)

I've used most of those listed above but also check out

http://www.niagaracycle.com/     great selection and prices but shipping can take a week or two

Also check Ebay and Amazon sometimes the best deals are there.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/
> They are in the UK, prices are usually real competitive and ship quick(got my stuff 4 days after placing order)



+1

Free shipping over like $240 too.


----------

